# Fotos von totem Gaddafi in den Medien, was haltet ihr davon?



## lunar19 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,

wir mir gestern aufgefallen ist, sind in manchen Zeitungen Fotos vom toten oder sterbenden Muamar al-Gaddafi zu sehen. Ich habe z. B. beim Bäcker die BZ oder die BILD gesehen, und direkt auf der Titelseite war dieses Foto!

Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr davon haltet, dass man sterbende oder tote Menschen in Zeitungen veröffentlicht, welche auch Kindern zugänglich sind?

Meine Meinung: Ich denke, dass  es der Menschenwürde nicht entspricht, solche Fotos zu zeogen. Natürlich ist Gaddafi ein schlimmer Mörder und ließ sein Volk ohne Vorbehalte töten, aber ich denke trotzdem, dass man sowas nicht bringen kann!

Hintergrund:

Muamar al-Gaddafi war der langjährige Diktator vom nord-afrikanischen Staat Libyen und regierte dort mit stark umstrittenen Mitteln, wie Folter. Im Zuge des sogenannten "arabischen Frühlings" begannen am Anfang des Jahres Proteste gegen sein Regime, welche blutig niedergeschlagen wurden. Aus den Demonstarionen heraus bildete sich eine Wiederstandsarmee, welche die offizielle Armee des Staates mit Unterstützung der NATO-Mächte besiegte. Am 20.Oktober 2011 gaben die Rebellen dann bekannt, dass der ehemalige Diktator bei Kämpfen um seine Heimatstadt "Sirte" ums Leben kam.

Gruß lunar19

PS: Ich möchte hier keine Diskussion darüber, ob es gerechtfertigt war, ihn zu töten! ICh würde einfach nur gerne eure Meinung zum Verhalten der Medien bei seinem Tod hören!


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Oktober 2011)

Ist für mich das gleiche wie bei Saddam Hussein, solche Bilder sollten nicht unbedingt ins TV oder auf Titelseiten einer Zeitung. Im schlimmsten fall werden solche Menschen noch zu Märtyrern


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

Das hättest du auch in den Libyen Thread posten können.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/142233-der-libyenkonflikt.html


----------



## lunar19 (22. Oktober 2011)

> Das hättest du auch in den Libyen Thread posten können.Der Libyenkonflikt



Na ja, mir gings hier darum, wie ihr findet, dass die MEdien das alles so präsentieren dürfen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

Kannst du doch trotzdem im Libyen Thread machen, dazu muss man doch keinen extra aufmachen.
Und dass das alles Propaganda ist, sollte doch klar sein. Gerade wie du etwas präsentierst, sorgt doch für eine bestimmte Stimmung.
In diesem Fall hat man ihn als einsamen, alten Mann hingestellt, der alleine gestorben ist, man wollte ihm damit seine "Machtposition" rauben, ihn als einfachen Menschendarstellen, damit auch der letzte Gaddafi Anhänger merkt, dass er auch nur ein Schlaffi war.


----------



## lunar19 (22. Oktober 2011)

> Kannst du doch trotzdem im Libyen Thread machen, dazu muss man doch keinen extra aufmachen.



Na schön, dann schreib ichs nochmal darein!


----------



## stayxone (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es erschreckend wie weit unsere Medien heutzutage gehen und ich werde genötigt tote Menschen zu sehen wenn ich mein Mailpostfach checken möchte oder mal kurz die Nachrichten sehen will, unsere Medien sollten solangsam mal drüber nachdenken das sowas niemand sehen muss und ich meine wirklich niemand, das ist krank mehr nicht, reine Sensationsgeilheit!

Ich finds abscheulig, eklig und abstoßend.

Und nein ich finds hier richtig (Thread) denn es geht hier nicht nur um Gadafi sondern um jegliche Bilder dieser Art


----------



## sfc (22. Oktober 2011)

Bei einem Diktator kann ich das noch ein Stück weit verstehen. Da herrscht schon ein enormes öffentliches Interesse nicht nur an der Todesmeldung, sondern auch daran, dass der Kerl wirklich hinüber ist. Ohne solche Bilder werden immer Lleute davon überzeugt sein, dass die Person noch immer irgendwo unter den Lebenden weilt und weiter Pläne schmiedet. Bin Laden halte ja auch viele für lebendig.  Die Bild hatte aber auch nach dem Attentat in Norwegen aufgesprengte Schädel auf der Titelseite. Das hat mich ziemlich wütend gemacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du doch trotzdem im Libyen Thread machen, dazu muss man doch keinen extra aufmachen.


 
Wenn er über die Darstellung von Toten in den Medien reden will, würde das den Themenrahmen Libyien doch deutlich sprengen.


@topic:
Imho hat sowas in Zeitungen/Nachrichten, erst recht als Aufmacher, nichts zu suchen. Es ist pietätslos und, je nach Zustand der Leiche, alles andere als ansprechend bzw. für Kinder angemessen. Umgekehrt hat es keinerlei informative Wirkung (bei Bildern von Kriegsschauplätzen kann man ja zumindest darüber streiten, ob sie der Vermittlung des Grauens dienen). Auch die Überzeugung Misstrauischer kann imho heute, über zwei Jahrzehnte nach dem Erscheinen von Photoshop, nicht mehr als Argument genommen werden. Zumal der Bedarf an derartigen "Beweisen" ja eine amoralische Frage sein und somit bei allen nachrichten würdigen Todesfällen vorkommen müsste. Käme aber nie jemand auf die Idee, die Leiche eines z.B. (natürlich) gestorbenen Politikers auf die Titelseite der BILD zu drucken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2011)

Für die Medien zählt leider nur Auflage / Einschlafqoute, und da muß so so etwas sein ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Eine unnötige zur Schaustellung, egal ob Gut  oder Böse.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn er über die Darstellung von Toten in den Medien reden will, würde das den Themenrahmen Libyien doch deutlich sprengen.


 
Dann muss er aber auch den Thread Titel entsprechend anpassen/ändern.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

Allerdings verhält sich der TE nicht besser, da er auch auf das Bild verlinkt.


----------



## lunar19 (22. Oktober 2011)

@turbo: Ich wollze euch das Bild jetzt nicht unter die Nase reiben! Es sollte den Sinn meiner Frage unterstreiche...


----------



## Icejester (23. Oktober 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> wir mir gestern aufgefallen ist, sind in manchen Zeitungen Fotos vom toten oder sterbenden Muamar al-Gaddafi zu sehen. Ich habe z. B. beim Bäcker die BZ oder die BILD gesehen, und direkt auf der Titelseite war dieses Foto!
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr davon haltet, dass man sterbende oder tote Menschen in Zeitungen veröffentlicht, welche auch Kindern zugänglich sind?



Ich würde das mal in zwei Punkte trennen wollen:
1.) Ist es richtig, diese Bilder zu veröffentlichen?
2.) Sollten diese Bilder Kindern zugänglich sein?

ad 1.) Ich meine, ja. Man sollte sie veröffentlichen, damit die Menschen auch wissen, daß er tot ist. Nichts räumt den letzten Zweifel so sicher aus, wie der Anblick der Leiche. Das ist zwar nicht unbedingt schön, beugt aber irrationaler Mythifizierung vor. Wie lange haben z.B. manche Menschen geglaubt, Hitler wäre doch noch aus Berlin geflohen und lebte irgendwo versteckt in Südamerika oder am Südpol? Das kann mit Bildbeweis weniger leicht passieren.

ad 2.) Nein. Die Bilder sollten Kindern nicht zugänglich sein. Allerdings sollten Zeitungen, die nicht explizit für Kinder gemacht sind, gar nicht in Kinderhände gelangen. Da sind die Eltern gefragt, nicht die Journalisten.



> Meine Meinung: Ich denke, dass  es der Menschenwürde nicht entspricht, solche Fotos zu zeogen. Natürlich ist Gaddafi ein schlimmer Mörder und ließ sein Volk ohne Vorbehalte töten, aber ich denke trotzdem, dass man sowas nicht bringen kann!



Von einem umfassenden Völkermord an den Lybiern habe ich eigentlich noch nicht gehört. Als "schlimmen Mörder" würde ich Gaddafi daher nicht bezeichnen wollen. Sicherlich war er ein Diktator, aber nicht jeder Diktator ist wie Stalin und läßt sein Volk wirklich "ohne Vorbehalte töten". Ich würde Gaddafi eher auf einer Stufe mit Saddam Hussein oder vielleicht sogar noch als weniger übel einordnen.


----------



## ChaoZ (23. Oktober 2011)

Bei meinem Lieblingsrestaurant liegt immer eine Ausgabe der neuen Bild Zeitung auf dem Tisch, und als mein Essen fertig war durfte ich dann auf einen zerschossenen, blutüberströmten Schädel schauen... muss nicht sein.


----------



## jelais99 (1. November 2011)

Es haben aber längst nicht alle Medien das bild des toten diktators gezeigt oder gedruckt.In unserer Tagestzeitung hat man komplett darauf verzichtet obwohl es eine große Schlagzeile auf dem Titelblatt gab.


----------



## dragooncomet (4. November 2011)

Ich bin strikt dagegen, tote Leute in Zeitungen zu zeigen. Der Informationgehalt von einem toten Diktator ist gleich null. Es hätte gereicht, wenn man es einfache Worte geschrieben hätte. «Der Diktator ist tot». Ist etwas erst wahr, wenn man ein Bild sieht? Das sollte nicht sein.


----------



## böhser onkel (10. November 2011)

Dem ist das doch egal em Mumar


----------



## fiumpf (13. November 2011)

Ein Unding!

Dabei waren die Bilder die man von deutschen Medien präsentiert bekam noch nicht einmal das Schlimmste, wozu man Gaddafi's Leichnam benutzt hat.

Der tote Körper wurde mehrere Tage in der Kühlhalle eines Lebensmittelmarktes gelagert/zur Schau gestellt. Die Leute standen Schlange, um sich mit dem Toten ablichten zu lassen. Ekelhaft. Angeblich wurde der Tote noch mehrmals sexuell missbraucht bevor er endlich bestattet wurde.

2 Fragen:

- Wie tief ist die Menschheit gesunken, dass sie die Totenruhe nicht beachtet? Der Mann mag vielleicht (man weiß es nicht genau) ein Schwein zu Lebzeiten gewesen sein, nichts desto trotz ist er aber nun tot, kann niemanden mehr schaden.

- Warum wurde ähnliches nicht mit Osama bin Laden's Leichnam gemacht? Also nicht das übertriebene zur Schau stellen... Ich denke da mehr an ein klitzekleines Beweisfoto für die Öffentlichkeit, bevor man ihn unwiederbringlich im Ozean versenkt.


----------



## Icejester (14. November 2011)

fiumpf schrieb:


> - Wie tief ist die Menschheit gesunken, dass sie die Totenruhe nicht beachtet? Der Mann mag vielleicht (man weiß es nicht genau) ein Schwein zu Lebzeiten gewesen sein, nichts desto trotz ist er aber nun tot, kann niemanden mehr schaden.


 
Tief gesunken? Das ist ja nun wirklich nichts neues. Von Husseins Hinrichtung kannst Du Dir sogar Filme anschauen. Bilder von Keitel und Kaltenbrunner nach der Hinrichtung sind vorhanden. Sowas war meines Wissens sogar damals in unserem Geschichtsbuch abgedruckt. Die Aufnahme vom toten Barschel in der Badewanne hat mindestens ein Titelbild eines deutschen Magazins geziert.

Das ist also überhaupt nichts neues, sondern wird heute vielleicht nur kritischer betrachtet als noch vor 30 Jahren. Insofern ist die Menschheit auch kein Stück schlechter geworden.


----------



## Hampti (14. November 2011)

Finde es auch nicht in Ordnung solche Leute im öffentlichen Fernsehen zu zeigen aber da die Beiträge leidergottes anders für Leute nicht mehr interessant sind ist soetwas aus der Medienlandschaft einfach nicht mehr wegzudenken.


----------



## Sasori (18. November 2011)

Ich finde sowas sehr makaber, er hat zwar viel Mist gebaut trozdem soll man nicht das Bild seiner Leiche Fotographieren und in die Zeitung stellen. 

Leute, ein bisschen mehr Respekt vor den Toten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. November 2011)

Solche Bilder sollte man nun wirklich nicht zeigen. Sowas muss keiner sehen um die Infos zu verarbeiten (man kan ja schreiben: Bilder im Internet auf Seite so und so). Die Medien sind natürlich geil auf sowas, denn damit können sie die Sensationsgier der Leute besser befriedigen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. November 2011)

Das Problem ist weniger, das es die Bilder gab, gab es ja auch schon früher (z.B. Barschel).
Was ich eher schlimm finde ist, das die westlichen Medien das quasi gefeiert haben.


----------



## DarthLAX (23. November 2011)

hm...

ist zwar nicht die feine art, aber:

ich habe NIX gegen das zeigen solcher bilder (damit ist bestätigt das der jenige tot ist (hätte z.B. von osama "ich bin ein massenmörder und meine hobbies sind das töten von zivilisten" bin laden auch gerne ein foto gesehen, das mir beweist das dieser tot ist und nicht vll sogar noch nen deal mit den amis gemacht hat und irgendwo in nem "keller" in einzelhaft sitzt, aber lebt und dafür seine ex-terror-organisation verrät), was bei diesem diktator sogar wirklich ein grund zum feiern ist und da ist nix "makaber" (ist kein einfach bürger der typ, sondern ein brutaler diktator der bekommen hat was er verdiente, d.h. richtig so!), vor allem zeigen TV-Serien oft schlimmere bilder d.h. ich habe kein problem damit!)

anmerkung: bin eigentlich kein sensations-gieriger mensch (ich schau ab und an mal nachrichten - sonst lese ich zeitung (und nein, nicht das "angst, hass, lügen, titten und wetterbericht"-blatt, sondern eine richtige tageszeitung - ich gebe aber gerne zu, das ich damals als diese bilder kamen extra an gemacht habe, weil ich das sehen wollte und ich mich gefreut habe, das dieser mörder/folterknecht gekriegt hat was einem solchen menschen nun mal eigentlich zu kommen sollte, meiner meinung nach)

mfg LAX


----------



## lunar19 (23. November 2011)

Aber findest du es auch richtig, dass Kindern diese Bilder betrachten können. Ich wollte es eugentlich gar nicht sehen, aber habs beim Bäcker sehen müssen...und das ist ja das zweite Problem bei der Sache...


----------



## DarthLAX (23. November 2011)

nein, damit habe ich wenige probleme.

ich bin selbst kein sonderlicher freund davon, das man kinder vor allem und jeden behüten muss (wie sollen die später mit der realität klar kommen???)

sicher, kindern diese bilder mit absicht auf zu nötigen ist nicht ok - aber wenn ein kind sowas sieht und es sich geängstigt fühlt, dann wird es sicher seine eltern fragen was da geschehen ist und man kann drüber reden - das haben meine eltern z.B. gemacht, nachdem ihnen klar wurde das sie mich nicht vor allem abschirmen konnten (was gut so war - sonst hätten die das wirklich noch gemacht....)

mfg LAX
ps: zu kindern könnte ich elendige lange diskussionen führen  - z.B. auch, warum man kinder solche lügen wie christkind/nikolaus etc. erzählt...verstehe es nicht (finde das ehrlich gesagt sogar sau dumm!)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> auch gerne ein foto gesehen, das mir beweist das


 
In Zeiten von Photoshop und bei Personen, von denen eher bekannt ist, dass sie Doppelgänger haben, als wie sie eigentlich aussehen ("Bart" kann sich jeder wachsen lassen), solltest du vielleicht ein bißchen kritischer mit Medien umgehen.


----------

